# another one for the memory banks-Grand Isle tuna



## captain william wall (Jul 9, 2008)

<HR style="COLOR: #d1d1e1" SIZE=1> Yesterday dawned with a new promise and another opportunity to see what the ocean would let me have. I had kenneth verdin on board along with his friends adam and gabe. Kenneth and adam had made a trip with me earlier in the summer and we caught 12 yellowfin in 2hrs 30min, So I had a tall order to fill. I made my way out in a **** poor sloppy 15-20mph breeze straight out of the northeast. The seas were quartering on the bow which made for some loud prop noise now and then. I made my way to where I had been doing well on tuna, only to find the water looking like a fish box full of Yoo-hoo chocolate milk. Oh well, press on. Made a short move and the water conditions improved to a possible 7 out of ten. I gave the order to cut some chunks and get ready. I hadn't pulled twenty feet of line off the 80w when this tuna comes out of nowhere and boils on it like no tomorrow pushing the chunk up to the surface. He did it again and this time he found something pointy in his jaw. That fish pulled hard for about 200yds and the line parted. S##**!!!!!M!!!!!#####t! I snapped back to reality louder than the 100lb mono and grabbed another setup. I repeated the process again and the offering was sucked up like a $100 bill on main street. This fish pulled waaaaayyy into the JB braid backing and the **** hook pulled. OK, WE GONNA DO DIS AGAIN! Made another drift on the chunkie and fish on. This fish was strange. He initially pulled off 100yrds and settled down to a straight up and down dogfight that michael vick would've enjoyed! After and hour kenneth was letting the rest of us know what his opinion was about the fish and whispered something about the fishe's momma. It all came to an end in death circles and a perfectly placed gaff shot and kenneth was looking at the largest tuna he had ever caught. After that we fished for another four hours repeating the process with no luck at all. Made a move again and it proved to be the right one. Fish numero ono proved to be at little bit meaner than the first and in a little over a hour we put the gaff in him sealing up the day and calling Miller time. Fish number 1 -164lbs. Fish number 2 -178lbs. Awesome time had on the "ALL IN". The season is shaping up nicely with some nice fish. Give me a call to book your next trip offshore.
Captain William Wall
Pelagic Charters llc
1.225.454.5365
Pelagic Charters, LLC Home</DIV>


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

god almighty where are all these mondo tunes coming from?


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn nice fish!


----------



## Mariner (Nov 16, 2007)

Great report.:clap


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Mr. October fer sho on the Yellowfin


----------

